# 2014 Box Codes



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I would have to say, that the tobacco used for the 2014 box codes has been very good. I only have a small sampling, but here are my purchases this year with 2014 box codes. They have all been good ROTT.

I would love to hear others thoughts on the 2014 box codes


Partagas Series D No.4 Tubo MOB MAY 14
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme GMA JUN 14
Vegueros - Tapados AEM ABR 14
La Gloria Cubana - Medaille d'Or No.2 ULA FEB 14
Trinidad - Coloniales SUE FEB 14
Quai D'Orsay - Coronas Claro ULA MAR 14

If I had to rank the ones I purchased with 2014 box codes

1 - Trinidad - Coloniales, These have been great. I only have 18 left, I cant believe I smoked 6 already

2 - Quai D'Orsay - Coronas Claro, smoked 4 of these already from a box of 25

3 - Partagas Series D No.4 Tubo, smoked 2, young and strong, but not harsh, realy enjoyed it

4 - La Gloria Cubana - Medaille d'Or No.2, I only had one, but very good, I bought these to smoke on my grandsons birthday once a year

5 - El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme, smoked 2 so far, good, but will get much better. will revisit in summer of 2016

6 - Vegueros - Tapados, smoked 3 so far from a can of 16, young and one dimensional, but not harsh. I would get more at half the price, not worth the current price.


Feel free to post your comments on your 2014 box codes


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't smoked anything with a 14' date yet, but that is good to know.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

SLRR Jun/Jul 14 are excellent now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Box codes are randomly generated for quite some time now. IMHO they mean nothing i gave up on them long ago. I personally have found its the blends that goes into certain vitolas marcas that i seek. Once again your mileage may vary.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Box codes are randomly generated for quite some time now. IMHO they mean nothing i gave up on them long ago. I personally have found its the blends that goes into certain vitolas marcas that i seek. Once again your mileage may vary.


I don't think he meant it to read the box code necessarily as much as the 2014 date


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah I meant the year in general, not any particular factory code, I know the 3 digit factory code is random.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

How random? Every box? A certain sized batch? 

MUR had been on fire lately. Interesting to hear that it has nothing to do with the factory.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While I don't pay a ton of attention to this topic,
I do follow where Espy's , Connie A and SW's are rolled.


----------

